# Should I fuse my 24 volt trolling motor



## jdh2550 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a 65 lb thrust trolling motor that will be run on a 24 volt system. Should I install a fuse or not? If I should fuse it what size? I am thinking if I use a fuse it gets installed on the positive line close to the battery.


----------



## jojo (Jun 19, 2011)

jdh2550 said:


> I have a 65 lb thrust trolling motor that will be run on a 24 volt system. Should I install a fuse or not? If I should fuse it what size? I am thinking if I use a fuse it gets installed on the positive line close to the battery.


Yes, you should install a fuse. I would go with a 60 Amp fuse. Yes, it gets installed on the positive line close to the battery.

I recommend using a breaker over a fuse for a trolling motor. Easier and less expensive to reset a breaker than change a fuse.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 19, 2011)

I would install a breaker like this.


----------



## Zum (Jun 19, 2011)

A 65lbs,24V,TM will draw around 40amp;WOT.
I went years without a fuse/breaker on a 30lbs TM.
The 50 lbs TM I use most now,has a breaker.Hooks right on to the batteries pos.post...never had it trip but cheap insurance.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 19, 2011)

Breaker/fuses are sized to protect the wiring, not the motor. If you have 6ga wire, a 50 or 60 amp is fine. 8ga, 40, maybe 50 amp. Keep it close to the positive terminal. I prefer the manual reset breaker over the auto-reset.


----------

